# Drag X Galaxy blue, like it?



## VOOPOO (8/6/20)

VOOPOO Drag X Pod Mod Kit featuring a single high-amp 18650 battery, compatibility with the PnP Coil Series & RBA, and possesses a GENE.TT Chipset to regulate and grant functionality, the Drag X is the heir to the legendary VOOPOO Drag line. Operating between the wattages of 5-80W, the Drag X Pod Mod Kit can work with nearly any PnP Coil falling in the range of 0.1-3.0ohm resistance. Offering an infinite airflow control system, dialling in the proper airflow is easy and offers billowy clouds of vapour or restricted MTL style vaping, delivering vapour to accommodate anyone. Holding 4.5mL of eJuice in the bottom filled refillable pod, the Drag X ensures a safe and sturdy connection to the chassis via magnetic connection.







More Voopoo new products information,just visit this link: Voopoo Vape

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

